# You know you've been in Liverpool to long......



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

When...1. You have an urge to steal. 2. You think Brookside is a 'glamorous' soap. 3. You think Hollyoaks is 'posh'. 4. You keep going on about how great Liverpool and Scousers are. 5. To you, organised crime is putting petrol in the getaway car. 6. You start to cry when you hear 'Ferry cross the Mersey'. 7. You think anyone from Liverpool has a great sense of humour. 8. You often wonder why you don't hear of many Scouse comedians any more. 9. You think everyone's heard of Greg Pateras 10. You start thinking that Plymouth sounds nice.(Probably not the best place to post it, but everyone needs a bit of humour)!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Once spoke with Kenny Marston (sp) who sang that song... many years ago, he was suffering with cancer, and may be passed on now...."...Life goes on day after day...."


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Always good to start the day with a chuckle.Although I did heckle a group of Liverpool rugbyfans on holiday in London once (to my husband's great consternation), my contacts with Liverpoolites are few. I shall forward your message to some English friends for a more complete translation!Thanks for posting this!Linda


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The word is 'Liverpudlians' I believe. I hope you didn't heckle them when their team lost! NEVER cuss a an Englishman of any part of England when their team has lost at any sport! Sacrilage! I'm surprised you weren't shot! If you found that funny, hows about this! This IS me! I'm sure of it.(BTW I'm beginning to think Eastenders is real!)SIGNS YOU'VE BEEN IN LONDON TOO LONG 1. You say 'mate' constantly. (So me)2. You think it is perfectly normal to pay over ï¿½3.00 for a pint. (Hmm...ï¿½2.85)3. Anyone not from London is a 'wanker'. (yep) 4. Anyone from outside London and north of the Watford Gap is a Northern Wanker'. (As i would call Mike-"Northern Monkey")5. You have no idea where the North is. (hmmm)6. You see All Saints in the Bar Med (again) and find it hard to get excited about it. 7. The countryside makes you nervous. (The sheep are really scary)8. Somebody speaks to you on the tube and you freak out thinking they are a stalker. (Oh yes!)9. American tourists no longer annoy you. (No comment







) 10. You talk in postcodes. "God, it was really warm round SW1 the other day". (I tell everyone i live in SW15, not Roehampton LOL) 11. You can't remember the last time you got up to 30 mph in your car.. (Don't drive)12. You didn't realise that 'Paddington Green' is REAL. 13. You pay ï¿½2.95 for a frigging caramel frigging crapachino Starbucks muck coffee


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh hell, here go the rest!SIGNS YOU'VE BEEN IN MANCHESTER TOO LONG 1. You go mad when somebody who is not from Manchester says 'mad fer it', "Nobody says that EVER!" you scream. 2. You say 'mad fer it' when back in Manchester. 3. You think fisherman's hats are attractive. 4. You support Man City out of principle. 5. You see Coronation Street stars all the time and think nothing of it. 6. You think Londoners are 'soft southern wankers'... until they kick your head in at a footie match. 7. You get a freckle and consider yourself 'sun-tanned' 8. You deny that it rains all the time.. as you struggle home with the shopping in yet another torrential downpour. 9. You won't pay more than ï¿½1.50 for a wrap of skag. 10. People start yawning when you talk about how great Manchester is.SIGNS YOU'VE BEEN IN DUBLIN TOO LONG 1. You say "I'm Grand" all the time. 2. You think of Guinness as if it is the sixth food group. 3. You disagreed with 2. - Guinness is the FIRST food group. 4. You're pale and white... yet compared to others your suntan looks good. 5. You say "Are you Grand ?" all the time. 6. You say "Isn't it grand" all the time. 7. You say "That'd be grand" all the time. 8. You can pronounce names like Eoghan, Niamh and Siobhan. 9. You take 4 hours to get home on a Saturday night and think nothing of it. 10.You don't eat anything cold, uncooked or not resembling meat,bread or potatoes 11. You say "Your man" all the time. 12. You say "Your woman" all the time. 13. You say "It's grand that your man asked if I'm grand" all the time.14. You find yourself still living with family and having dinners cooked for you by someone's mammy - at 30. 15. You talk about 'dinners' and 'mammys'. SIGNS YOU'VE BEEN IN CARDIFF TOO LONG 1.You are still there.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I can identify with the London ones...








Do you have any Yorkshire jokes too?


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

very funny !







I can relate to London, Manchester and Dublin!My Dad is a Man City supporter!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Spliff these are too funny... being part Irish, the grand thing made me chuckle... Will see that the "Northern Monkey" sees this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL-Marilyn. I'm more observent than i look. Hence the Irish one! LOL


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Spliff,You quickly saved yourself on 4 - London







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

Marilyn,You almost got the spelling right: it was Gerry Marsden (his group was Gerry and the Pacemakers). To the best of my knowledge he's still around: I saw him on TV not long ago singing "You'll never walk alone" (Rodgers & Hammerstein: Carousel),which is THE British football anthem, especially identified with Liverpool Football Club. He recorded it back in the mid-60s.Phyllis(living in Dublin, about 190 miles from Liverpool in a straight line across the Irish Sea).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Actually, it was Kenny, who was also in the Pacemakers and was Gerry's cousin or brother (not sure), and he was in the states seeing family and at that time said he was dying from cancer... perhaps he was able to be helped and is in remission. I knew I had the last name misspelled tho! And to think, when that song came out, I was just a kid!!! LOL


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

Sorry Marilyn - I didn't realise there was a cousin in the group. I hope he survived the cancer. It was strange seeing Gerry Marsden on TV - he's now a podgy middle-aged man! Whatever happened to my youth? If he's middle-aged I must be middle-aged too. Phyllis


----------

